# cnmss error message



## baros1 (Jan 14, 2011)

When I bootup in Admin mode I get a normal desktop, but if I bootup in User mode I get a RunDLL error message saying 'There was a problem starting C:\users\myname\cnmss. The module seems to be unnecessary as, if the error message is deleted, my Canon Pixma MP760 printer works perfectly satisfactorily. I cannot find any trace of cnmss on the machine. Canon Support say that the symptoms point to the problem being one of User rights but cannot suggest a solution. They thought it might also be something left behind after a previous uninstallation in User mode but uninstalling all Canon drivers and reinstalling them hasn't helped. The problem is the same as that raised by Chauffeur2 on 05-04-2007 which was solved by deleting an entry in his Startup menu, but there is no mention of cnmss among my Startup items. Norton Internet Security 2011 says that my system is clean so it does not seem to be due to malware. Grateful for any suggestions how to avoid the error message and stop this irritating problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if you can find the entry with SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet - Autoruns for Windows


----------



## baros1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I ran Autoruns and ran a Find Search for cnmss but nothing was found. I also tried running Autorunsc but this flashed past on a DOS screen and disappeared. Anyhting else I can try?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if the entry is in MSCONFIG - 
START | type *msconfig* | "Start-up" tab


----------



## baros1 (Jan 14, 2011)

There is no mention of cnmss in the msconfig startup list. There is only one Canon entry namely C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BLMyPrt.exe/logon.


----------



## baros1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry, misprint,the file should read BJMyPrt.exe not BLMyPrt.exe


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, run the attached .zip file then right click on the returned silent runners.vbs select open ignore all messages and be patient after 10 secs a output will appear under the silent runners.vbs just wait awhile till it populates (1-2 mins) then open it. Use the ctrl +f keys to search for cnmss locate the reg location open regedit navigate to it and delete it.. if you need help post back.

View attachment 86192


----------

